# what is the life span of a wireless router?



## Femme Fatale (Mar 30, 2008)

i keep losing my internet signal. i removed the wireless router 

and connected the cable directly to my computer. it worked.

my router is 5 years old. there is at most 2 devices on it at 1 

time. it is a cisco linksys E1000.


----------



## Femme Fatale (Mar 30, 2008)

update:
my laptop quit connecting to the internet. it was connected to the modem by wire, directly.

i clicked the thing that said fix network adapter and it worked for now. what is going on?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

The laptop you talk about, is it the same device you mentioned in your first post?

What kind of laptop is it? Brand and Model?

Just to be clear, you were having issues with the wifi signal so you removed the wifi router and connected to the modem directly via a wired Ethernet cable. Now, you are also having issues connecting to the internet via the wired connection to your modem. Is this correct?

Two possibilities, bad modem or faulty laptop NIC drivers. Have you reached out to your ISP to have them check their equipment? How old is the modem? Brand and Model? Also, have you tried updating the drivers of both your wifi NIC and wired NIC?


----------



## Femme Fatale (Mar 30, 2008)

The laptop you talk about, is it the same device you mentioned in your first post? yes

What kind of laptop is it? HP pavilion G series. 

Just to be clear, you were having issues with the wifi signal so you removed the wifi router and connected to the modem directly via a wired Ethernet cable. yes

Now, you are also having issues connecting to the internet via the wired connection to your modem. not 'also'. i think this was the original problem. i think my laptop is too old and malfunctioning.

Two possibilities, bad modem or faulty laptop NIC drivers. Have you reached out to your ISP to have them check their equipment? yes. they said their end is fine.

How old is the modem? not that old. Brand and Model? it is a 'zoom cable modem 3.0' series 1079.

Also, have you tried updating the drivers of both your wifi NIC and wired NIC? what is wired NIC? i think that i did.

thank you for replying.


----------



## Femme Fatale (Mar 30, 2008)

correction: zoom cable modem 3.0 model 5341 is my cable modem.

thank you for replying.


----------



## Femme Fatale (Mar 30, 2008)

i had already updated the drivers for the network adapter.


----------

